# My Lab



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

Thought I would share some pictures of my male lab. He has really proven to be a good friend to have in the field and a great family dog. It was a long road to finding the right breeder, but it was well worth it. If anyone is looking for a very good breeder of field champion labs, please feel free to PM. Last pic is my 12 year old and his "best friend". Enjoy the pictures.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Looks as if your research paid off. Great looking dog. Your 12 year old buddy sure looks happy and healthy as well.


----------



## 3 dog Ed (Apr 25, 2014)

Beautiful dog, love the old school vest!!!!


----------

